# Note from a German about Holz Hausen



## webbie (Sep 18, 2008)

I received this note - asking me to post it here - about our round stacks.....
------------------------------------

I read a bit in your forum and got nosy about this Holz Hausen thing.
Being German myself, I never heard about it.
I searched in the net for a while and wanted to share the real info, so that not so many people believe they can dry firewood in 3 months!
The name Holz Hausen doesn't exist!
A Holz Haus would be a house built out of wood. A Holz Haufen is just wood thrown into a pile.
The right word for this structures is Holz Miete and they don't have a center pole.
They are not drying the wood faster either.
The web site www.holzmiete.de recommends, that the wood has to try like this for a minimum of 2 years!
It's just a space saving way to store wood that looks good!

I hope you can post this message in your forum everywhere where that Holz Hausen thing came up and save the people a lot of hassle and wondering!


Thanks
Silke


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Craig,

Thanks for ruining the entire mystic and miracles associated with the HH concept, crop circles, and other geometrically inspired ideas involving forestry and agricultural products.  It will take years for us to build another myth like this.  Hmmm...this even ruins other ideas like the pyramid of pecan wood, the igloo of elm, the palace of pine, and the Fort Knox of oak.  Then again if I spent the best part of a year stacking these master pieces of mangled wood I might be reluctant to toss the fine art in the stove next winter.  Oh well perhaps you did the right thing after all.  

Regards to Silke.


----------



## webbie (Sep 18, 2008)

Heck, they still look cool, and I doubt most people can make one. That, in itself, means a big ego-boost for Holz Holders


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 18, 2008)

One member's method of dumping the wood in a pile on a gravel pad is sounding better and better!


----------



## Tfin (Sep 18, 2008)

Great, next thing he's going to tell us there's no S.C.  Ruiner!


----------



## Vic99 (Sep 18, 2008)

"It will take years for us to build another myth like this. "

I hear the vikings used to dig a giant pit to season the wood in the ground because, ah . . . the roots of live trees nearby would suck the moisture away.  No wait, first they covered the wood with mead as a tribute to bees, or something, then buried it.


"Heck, they still look cool, and I doubt most people can make one."

They do look cool.  I've built 3 this year and and making a double mini HH or HM now.  One sugar maple & hickory, one white pine.  Perhaps I'll post pictures.


----------



## Tfin (Sep 18, 2008)

I believe I'm going to try my hand at it for next season.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 18, 2008)

Vikings huh?  Buried in the ground you say?  6 weeks to seaon?

Maybe we can get an Australian to run a test on that for us  (Had to say it App GM)


----------



## tkirk22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmm. What's next? Are you going to tell us that the 'bubble blowing moisture test' doesn't work either?


----------



## moondoggy (Sep 18, 2008)

thats it, i dont care,  I'm getting shirts made up
"My Holz  Is a Hauzen and it does what I say it does!"

or maybe little signs to stake in front of the piles too.


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 18, 2008)

Poor Craig,

I think we should organize a hearth.com modern art wood pile team of some sort.  Perhaps AP could be our captain.  We can get App GM to hammer up some authentic looking report about seasoned wood in 2-months caused by this zany looking public distraction.  I think AP and Rick should try to explain the physics of the claim.  I'm open to suggestions on who should be the PR guru.  There is no telling what else we can do.  Of course we have to attribute all this insanity to Craig somehow.


----------



## Jags (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll be the PR guru.  I just LOVE walking around in wacky mascot outfits.


----------



## Tfin (Sep 18, 2008)

You could be know as "Wood The Split".


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 18, 2008)

Tfin said:
			
		

> You could be know as "Wood The Split".



I was thinking if you were the typical crazy mascot- then you could be "Mad Wood".  
Or run around with a camera and be "Ed Wood".
I could go on with less savory jokes about Natlie Wood, Woody Allen, Bram Stoker, and Mother Tree-za - but you get the idea.


----------



## Jags (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm thinking wood-zila.


----------



## moondoggy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> I'm thinking wood-zila.



holy cow...

http://home.earthlink.net/~frogdotyellow/images/woodzilla.jpg


you were probably thinking more loggy- rougher... maybe with bark... least i was.


----------



## Tfin (Sep 18, 2008)

Wood-zila......there we go.   :lol:


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh WOW moondoggy that is cool


----------



## Catskill (Sep 19, 2008)

That's the BEST!


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 19, 2008)

Catskill said:
			
		

> That's the BEST!



It get even better now Cat!

I'm nominating you to save us all from WoodZilla.  I think you can fend him off with that Buck Rogers stove vac gun thingy you showed us.  Just remember you only have 15 min or so of full battery power and then you are running for the hills with the rest of us!


----------



## moondoggy (Sep 19, 2008)

wish i could take credit for it....but crafty i am not....i actually posted the link, but the pic posted ....still cool...but like i said i would prefer one rougher looking.


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 19, 2008)

moondoggy said:
			
		

> wish i could take credit for it....but crafty i am not....i actually posted the link, but the pic posted ....still cool...but like i said i would prefer one rougher looking.



For a concept pic you did a great job and was quick with it too.


----------



## moondoggy (Sep 19, 2008)

BJ64 said:
			
		

> moondoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry man, like i said in above, crafty i am not... i did not do that.. found it on google.


----------



## boogieman (Sep 20, 2008)

here it is sort of translated 

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://www.holzmiete.de/&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=de&tl=en


----------



## fossil (Sep 20, 2008)

BJ64 said:
			
		

> ..I think AP and Rick should try to explain the physics of the claim...



Right off the top, there are two things about Woodzilla that I'll leave to AP to explain:  1.)  How, exactly, is Woodzilla able to levitate?, and:  2.)  Why doesn't Woodzilla's snout just burst into flames?  Rick


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 20, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> BJ64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have an idea that might explain this!

Woodzilla is alive so his snout is still too green to burn. 

Ummmm... levitate....I don't know....do trees get the creosote farts?  That or he has ants in his pants and what you think is levitating is actually him hopping about to get away from them.  Heck that may be why he is angry at everything.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 20, 2008)

HUH! I never really understood the concept of faster drying cause those HH stacks are way tighter than mine but what do I know...yeah they do look cool though esp if you're in a suburban neighborhood. I pile my wood loosely in a humongous pile and yeah it does take a little longer to season but you save so much time from not stacking that it's very easy to get many, many years ahead so you're not behind the 8 ball. Well the HH's do put a lot of wood in a confined area ya can't take that away from it.


----------



## Saw-dust (Sep 21, 2008)

BJ64 said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about creosote farts but i have herd of gas logs.


----------



## gibson (Sep 21, 2008)

My parents always told me that I was born in a holz hausen in Bitburg in 1970.  I said to them, "You idiots, you couldn't find a hospital, I had to be born in a wood pile?".  Turns out I was born in a Log Cabin.  Cheers to me!


----------



## adrpga498 (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess I better create a new avatar. But I still like the smaller footprint for stacking .


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 23, 2008)

adrpga498 said:
			
		

> I guess I better create a new avatar. But I still like the smaller footprint for stacking .



I'm stashing wood back for next year already.  I'll make and HH out of the pile here at the house for conversation if anybody checks it out.


----------



## renewablejohn (Sep 25, 2008)

If you do really want to dry wood in 3 months then a dry polytunnel with staging and air vents at each end does really work.


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 26, 2008)

renewablejohn said:
			
		

> If you do really want to dry wood in 3 months then a dry polytunnel with staging and air vents at each end does really work.



Wow that is cool!

Can you show us a picture or draw something up on that?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 26, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> BJ64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt the creature experiences flatulence at all.  Think about it- he needs that combustible gas.  Note that he swells to 3 times his normal size during levitation- a simple redirection of his gasifier products inflates him.

As for his snout not bursting into flames- clearly it is wood treated with whatever they treated the Rocketeer's pants.  Think about it- why didn't his legs just burn off?






This is also why I shut down my jet pack research- I'm not putting on pants just to become a super hero.  No way.


----------



## Jags (Sep 26, 2008)

I am sorry to say that I will not be able to be woodzilla.  The reason is:  WE ALL READY HAVE A FORUM MEMBER NAMED WOODZILLA.

If he steps forward, the job is rightfully his. :down:


----------



## webbie (Sep 26, 2008)

mannybeingmanny said:
			
		

> My parents always told me that I was born in a holz hausen in Bitburg in 1970.  I said to them, "You idiots, you couldn't find a hospital, I had to be born in a wood pile?".  Turns out I was born in a Log Cabin.  Cheers to me!



Whew!
I was beginning to think that the woodpile thing was like the second coming (like a manger)


----------



## renewablejohn (Sep 28, 2008)

BJ64 said:
			
		

> renewablejohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really not much to show just a standard polytunnel which we have spare with windbreak mesh at either end for ventilation. Staging is builders stands with corrugated tin sheets to form benches and logs stacked on top.


----------

